# Cubase 9 Pro - 64 VST instrument slots?



## Viegaard (Dec 28, 2016)

Hello.

I am a rookie composer and I own Cubase Pro 9.

It says in the compare chart that I can only have 64 VST instrument slots.

I know for me right now thats alot, but what if I want more than 64 strings/brass/woodwinds/percussion/choir/solo strings/synths etc tracks.

https://www.steinberg.net/en/products/cubase/comparison.html


----------



## artmuz (Dec 28, 2016)

But the chart also says "unlimited instruments tracks".


----------



## Viegaard (Dec 28, 2016)

artmuz said:


> But the chart also says "unlimited instruments tracks".



And right below that it says: *64 VST instrument slots*


----------



## artmuz (Dec 28, 2016)

Don't worry about that, I have huge templates. I'm not sure what this refers to, In cubase we can use either instrument track or rack instrument, so does this refers to the rack?


----------



## pmcrockett (Dec 28, 2016)

Interesting. So that VST limit doesn't actually mean anything? It was one of the things that kept me from Cubase last time I considered switching DAWs.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 28, 2016)

I think it might be for Rack instruments? Anyways, there is no limit with Instrument tracks which are more handy anyway. 

I have over 1000 in my template


----------



## IFM (Dec 28, 2016)

They must be referring to Rack Instruments as mentioned above although that seems an odd limitation but yes Instrument Tracks are the way to go. In LPX we are limited to 256 no matter what.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 28, 2016)

Also, you can multiply that by 16 if using multitimbral instruments like Kontakt: One instrument plus 15 MIDI tracks below that. So if you have 12 choirs in your template that can all live in one instrument slot.

If you make an instrument, then create a MIDI track below that, the MIDI track will automatically be assigned to MIDI channel 2 of your instrument.


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 28, 2016)

using instrument tracks is the way to go imho. you can also disable those (not taking any cpu and ram anymore), and you can have as much as you want. ive switched completely to instrument tracks and like it alot more.


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 28, 2016)

Heroix said:


> using instrument tracks is the way to go imho. you can also disable those (not taking any cpu and ram anymore), and you can have as much as you want. ive switched completely to instrument tracks and like it alot more.


Me too, they also import and export better. I would also advise not using multimbral instruments as multis (in most cases) as a rule, even though instrument tracks are now multitimbral. Loading one istance of Kontakt for each instrument may seem counterintuitive, but it makes things flexible in terms of import and export, and does not take much of an extra load. Also consider disabling and hiding everything you don't use.


----------

